# Sinton Dog Show



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Rex and you, Fur Elite!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats to you Fur Elite and of course to Rex! The are both stunning!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on RWD both days! Rex looks very nice. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, and well done


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> A surprising weekend in Sinton.
> -----
> 
> Oh, this must be the show? Would this be in TX?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats to Rex, great debut! Better luck to Yogi next time.  Both are very nice looking. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice indeed. Way to go!!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! They are both beautiful


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats! Rex is gorgeous!! I love his happy face. Yogi looked very nice as well. Very handsome


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay furelite! Too bad about yogi. you know sometimes they get a bunch of points and then do nothing for months on end especially if your not a pro so don't fret to much. Your pup is drop dead gorgeous.


----------

